# hiya girls quick clomid question x



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hiya girls,

well i started my af yesturday (brown spotting) and today a full on af and and took clomid today so now on my secound cycle of clomid.
and my gyno told me that if i had a af then start my next lot of clomid.

it's a silly question really but do i count day 1 as today ? as i took clomid or day 1 as yesturday as thats when af started ? (i didn't have an bleed last time)

i haven't had a an af in ages and so my tummys all crampy, 

caz x


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya

First full day of fresh bleeding is generally counted as CD 1 - so if you only had brown (old) blood yesterday then that doesnt count.
If the fresh bleeding starts after about 3 in the afternoon then count the next day as CD 1

To the best of my recollection anyway....  Good luck   
R
x


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hiya,

thanks for replying so day 1 is today, least i know know lol

my tummys feeling so sore, i guess it's just the af pains!

thanks for the    and your proof it works lol x

caz x


----------



## RLH33 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hiya Caz

What Stalyvegas has said is correct so if you had brown spotting yesterday and today is full on Af with full flow of fresh red blood then today would be counted as Day 1.  Are you supposed to take if from day 1 or from day 2?  I have to take if from day 2 -6.  If you also should be taking it from day 2 it would appear that you have taken it one day too early - however I don't know what effect that will have.  If you are worried I would speak to your doctor on Monday to get some advice.

This whole clomid thing is more complicated than I ever anticipated and without this site I would have been doing it all wrong 

RLH


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

oh god! - i took it 1 day earily!   don't know what to do now! should i carry on with it till monday? 
i see my gyno monday anyway, but only at 3.30 if that and need to take it sunday and monday morning first! - is it really bad ?! i hope not ! it says day 2 - 6 on pack 

caz x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

caz you wont be the first to get a little confused as what to count as day one   i reckon a lot of ladies do it + just carry on taking the pills till you finish but bring it up with your con then he can put your mind at rest  

xxx


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hiya cleg,

thanks for replying, was starting to worry a little    gotta go to the gyno again tomorrow (at about 3.30) so will tell him what i did lol, think it'll prob be okay (i hope!) but will def bring it up!

thanks x
caz x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

As already mentioned, you should ignore any brown "old" blood or spotting and only count cd1 as the first day of full flow red bleeding.....and if that starts after around 3pm then you count following day as cd1 eg....

Monday...brown "old" blood and/or spotting
Tuesday...full flow red bleed starts 3pm
Wednesday...cd1
Tuesday....cd2 and start clomid


However, clomid can be prescribed cd1-5, cd2-6, cd3-7, cd4-8, cd5-9 so although you've taken it a day early this month I wouldn't get too stressed about it.  I would still mention it to your consultant so they're aware but as it can be prescribed from cd1 I can't see it will do any harm at all (obviously I'm not medically qualified so do confirm this with consultant !)

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hiya,

thanks for replying, didn't really understand where i went wrong before lol   but do now, thankfully it looks like it'll be okay then,    i'll mention it to my cons but bet it'll be okay.

thanks xx
caz x


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hiya girls,

just thought i'd update now i'm back from gyno, he said that it was okay that i took it on day 1 instead of day 2! wasn't worryied at all so good news there.

he also said my day 21 results were 186! he said i was doing brilliantly! wa pleased there (and saying i didn't ovulate before the ovulation drilling and losing about a stone) he also gave me 3 months of clomid to take now i'm ovulating okay. so   for a good result in that time 

thanks girls xx  

caz xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

fab news caz + wow great prog results   rooting for you  

xxx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Caz

Just wanted to congratz ya on ur results 

Good Luck Hun 
Nikki x  

 we all get our BFP soon x


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

thanks girls your all brilliant   

thinking         for all of us  
caz xx


----------

